

Early Humans Made Animated Art - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/11/light/early-humans-made-animated-art?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
cellover
Very good read, thanks for posting!

More images from the Chauvet cave that might be interesting to see in that
light:

[https://kerritargett.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/cave-
painin...](https://kerritargett.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/cave-
paining-10.jpg)

[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-OKDK4Aq9HbE/TdEpBomuxQI/AAAAAAAABZ...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-OKDK4Aq9HbE/TdEpBomuxQI/AAAAAAAABZg/-zMFSI-
YvXY/s1600/chauvet080623_r17477_p4651.jpg)

[http://www.warrencriswell.com/The%20Membrane/chauvet-
rhinos-...](http://www.warrencriswell.com/The%20Membrane/chauvet-rhinos-
lions-w.jpg)

Also the superb documentary about Grotte Chauvet, "The Cave of forgotten
dreams" by Werner Herzog talks about animation:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1664894/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1664894/)

~~~
adamors
Cave of forgotten dreams is probably the best documentary I ever saw. Those
cave paintings are truly breathtaking, even when captured on video.

